# [SOLVED] Dragon Age Origins saves



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a way to save Dragon age: Origins game saves to a USB/CD like in Diablo 2.

I'm wondering because if I need to do a fresh windows install it would be a major pain to have to restart all the work I have put into this game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Age Origins saves*

Hello Quich,
just go to your My Documents Folder
you'll find a folder named BioWare, it contains the Dragon Age folder which contains all the game's settings and saves
just copy the folder BioWare and put it wherever you want, when you format your PC, just paste the folder back in the My Documents folder again


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Dragon Age Origins saves*

Thanks a lot mate.
Easy solution.


----------

